# TT DASH POD - PLEASE PLEASE COMPLAIN



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am a new TT owner after saving extremely hard to buy what I could afford, a 04 TT 180, looks fantastic, drives fantastic, was so pleased, then I discovered I had the dreaded Dash Pod problem, confirmed by Audi, damn 

I was told that because I did not have Full Audi Service History, I would not get one FOC [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Right, not good enough, contacted Audi UK by phone, told them that I was not happy, 48hrs later, no you can't have a Dash Pod FOC.

OK, have sent detailed email to Audi UK and Audi AG, await response :x

I have also raised it with Watchdog, previously did the trick.

Please please support your fellow TT owners and even if you have been successful in getting a new Dash Pod, complain on behalf of the rest of us who are fighting for our rights.

Thanks :-|


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum 

Lots of complaints have been raised, hope you get it sorted!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

As said, issue raised many times :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome got to agree I cant see what a AFSH has to do with a faulty dash :evil:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Got mine done FOC still filled in the Watchdog form on behalf of other TT owners [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

seems there are a few of us floating round with fuel gauge problems in 04 cars, is this classed as dash pod probs as i was told by local Audi that the pod had been upgraded and faults cured.
steve


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

post the link to the form?


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

I had heard that, mine is Jan 04, so probably a 03 model, suffice to say Audi have confirmed the Dash Pod is at fault. Still fighting, no response from Audi UK or Audi AG, although both have acknowledged reciept of my complaint. Fingures crossed, but lodged with Watchdog regardless.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to TTF... Good luck and welcome


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Temp gauge now playing up, did 49c check and reading ok. How long do I have left before complete failure? Come on Audi UK, make your mind up and send me a letter of authority to change FOC :?


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Can anyone aprove the services of BBA for Dash Pod repair as advertised on ebay? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-DASH-DASH ... 5d25ffb532

Thanks you


----------



## rcparris (Dec 11, 2009)

My dash unit as well
Gauges flicker , lights flash, date reset
Audi confirmed new dash unit £630 and said something about not FOC due to loyalty

Now speaking to audi uk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

what do you mean due to loyalty????


----------



## willibuyaudiagain (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am now also in the club [smiley=bomb.gif] My temp guage used to sit prefect on 90C. But now it is sitting about 110C, after the car has been running for approx 15 minutes.

I found this fault of Audi`s Dash Pod on the web and believe this was the case. This week I needed to get the fault identified just incase......and it was Confirmed the dreaded Dash Pod [smiley=argue.gif]

As I have an 02 import Audi UK will not yet honour their GOODwill [smiley=argue.gif] on this known Audi FAULT. Where all showned of being recalled.

They have quoted me £960

Please advise what is best for me to do, I need help if possible
ASAP

many thanks

Willibuyaudiagain


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

willibuyaudiagain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am now also in the club [smiley=bomb.gif] My temp guage used to sit prefect on 90C. But now it is sitting about 110C, after the car has been running for approx 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Have a look on ebay there are companys whe can fix some DP problems a lot cheaper then Audi


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

